# How much exercise do your adult standard poodles need?



## CharismaticMillie

That's way more than mine get!  Mine would be very happy with that schedule. But they adapt just fine to mine, which involves walking only a few times a week, maybe for 30 minutes? Other than that, we have a fenced in half acre and they play for probably an hour a day outside.


----------



## Carley's Mom

My girl will be 8 this Nov. We take a 3 mile walk every day , more on the weekend. She is always free to run around our home, play time with the Boston next door every evening. I don't know that she has to have that much , but I want to keep her lean, mean and healthy!


----------



## Indiana

That's good to know! I used to rely on dog parks but we had so many bad experiences there that I like this way of exercising them way better. But I worry about when the snow flies because of the bike riding component. If I can continue to take them running but skip the bike riding when it gets snowy, and just let them burn off energy on alternate days in the yard, that would resolve that little worry of mine.


----------



## Kellogs12

Oscar gets 2 full days of dog daycare / week and a 1 or 2 mile walk per day. In addition, we do fetch in the yard, play a little soccer, etc a few times a week. Weekends we do either longer walks, maybe dog park or hiking. He's 13 months now, and I think he could use a little more excersise. He's a tad crazy right around this time every night. As I type this, he's licking the computer and trying to get in trouble :angel:


----------



## Indiana

As I type this said:


> Ha,ha Indy was doing that earlier too! For some reason when I am on the computer, she wants to lick the keys and then rest her head on my hands


----------



## ChantersMom

I run every 2nd day with my 16 month std. If we're out for an hour's run after the dinner hour, there are walking breaks..(my run is slow). He also gets a walk every morning, noon, and one more short one before bed. So he's out 4 times / day. Sometimes we swap a walk with a game of fetch in the backyard.


----------



## CMPB

Thanks for this post I've been wondering myself. Pierre is 10 weeks and FULL of energy. When his battery of immunisations is complete we'll begin running and walking everyday. For now, it's indoor play (which he hates) and he's clearly not getting enough exercise inside.


----------



## Sawyersmomma

Man, I feel like a TERRIBLE owner!
I don't give Sawyer that much exercise outside. we don't have a safely fenced area in our yard yet, so he can't run loose.
I normally just take him for a potty walk in the morning, after work, and before bed.
I'll walk him about an hour after work, but lately I've just been getting him to run on the treadmill. It was the best thing ever to train him to use it! Now, when he wants to go for a run, he'll jump on and look at us until someone turns it on. Usually he goes 8 km/hour, which is a sort of fast jog for him. And we do maybe 15-20 minutes each session. He tends to go on for about 5 mins in the morning, but goes about 3 times between when I get home from work, and bedtime. He has run an hour at 7.5 km, but 20 minutes seems to be the perfect amount, as long as its more than once a day.
In the summer, before I had the treadmill, we'd go hiking everyday though so he could run loose


----------



## PlayfulPup

I think I might have to add a treadmill to my 'poodle must have' list for lazy/rainy/snowy/icy days.


----------



## frankgrimes

Indiana said:


> I'm curious how much exercise adult standards need; having just emerged from puppyhood (mine are 14 months now), they are no longer as crazy energetic as they were, thank the good Lord.


ha ha ha, thanks for asking this - Ralph and I are just slightly behind your guys (he's 13 months) and we are just starting a little slow down too! (I'm hoping to hear that he will turn in to a couch potato very soon)! We currently walk 5 km each morning, and then in the evenings we either go for a run, offleash hike, bike ride or roller blade session. He goes to daycare one time/week (which is a nice alternative to dog park since all the dogs are screened and placed in play groups based on play style). Sometimes in the evenings if Ralph is still bouncing off the walls he will come bring his ball to me and we play fetch in the house until he's had enough and can settle down and laze about with his people.

I'm looking forward to adulthood! Teenager is much easier than puppy... but adulthood looks verrry nice!


----------



## Indiana

I'm looking forward to adulthood! Teenager is much easier than puppy... but adulthood looks verrry nice![/QUOTE said:


> I think so too!! I had to laugh, we play fetch in the house too! Or, ball hockey more like. Every night Indy brings me her ball hopefully and then races for the hallway and I try to get the ball past her. She's a pretty good goalie! I almost never can get it past her, but if I do the race is on because Maddy will swoop in from behind, grab the ball and run


----------



## MrsKaia

We start the day with a game of fetch inside the house until he gets thirsty. Then it's time for me to get a cup of coffee. After that a 45 to 60 minute walk. During the day we play a game of fetch either inside the house or in the backyard, depending how hot it is. In the late afternoon we go to the dog park so he can run run run  We're lucky to have a great dog park at a 5 minute drive from our home. We stay there for 45 to 75 minutes. After that he's worn out for at least after we've had dinner


----------



## Indiana

Wow, that's a lot


----------

